# Speed kills...



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

So driving at anything over the speed limit is deemed dangerous, irresponsible and socially unacceptable.

So eating whilst driving is considered dangerous, irresponsible and socially unacceptable.

So using a phone whilst driving is considered dangerous, irresponsible and socially unacceptable.

So why is leaving the roads bomb-cratered, crumbling and potentially, fatally dangerous considered acceptable?

As drivers we're expected to pay for new tyres, maintain our cars to acceptable standards and adhere by the rules - no matter how financially punitive it all might be. So how come the councils and Highways Agency can get away with blatant neglect?

Is there no social conscience?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I take it you've hit one Rich? They are a pain. They can't neglect them too much though otherwise they'd be negligent and can get sued. If someone has reported it that puts them on more immediate notice to repair it. Your car insurance legal cover should help.

There was a suggestion that councils were reducing speed limits in order to reduce the required road condition standard to save cost. I don't know the truth of that.

If you drive over a put hole fast you are less likely to reach the bottom :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

John-H said:


> I take it you've hit one Rich? They are a pain. They can't neglect them too much though otherwise they'd be negligent and can get sued. If someone has reported it that puts them on more immediate notice to repair it. Your car insurance legal cover should help.
> 
> There was a suggestion that councils were reducing speed limits in order to reduce the required road condition standard to save cost. I don't know the truth of that.
> 
> If you drive over a put hole fast you are less likely to reach the bottom :wink:


It's only a matter of time John. So far I've successfully avoided kerbing or bending my alloys.

But I look like a drunk weaving down the road to avoid potholes.

I find it totally abhorrent that the authorities think their responsibilities are met by placing a cone by the hole. The roads are positively third world and I pity any motorcyclist - especially at night.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Take a photograph - that shows the date they knew about it.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

John-H said:


> Take a photograph - that shows the date they knew about it.


There's no 'it' about it John. They're everywhere. They send out crews to fill them in and when it rains they just get washed out again. Absolute money down the drain.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Drive by video or lots of photos? Sounds like something could be done. Email with evidence sent to council and copied to your local MP? Of course the system should be in place not to need to do that.

What are they filling the holes with?


----------



## bmcc (Mar 11, 2015)

One of the funniest and most pointless pot hole 'repairs' I've ever seen went like this: One set of two way lights went to red, fella runs out with a bucket of chippings fills up the pot hole, next technician waits till lights go to red again, runs out with something resembling tar dumps some in the hole and runs back before lights go to green again and he gets mowed down.As there were a number of pot holes they had to repeat this during rush hour. Needless to say they made a poor job of it and the road was as bad as ever the next day only now the road was full of chippings etc. [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

bmcc said:


> One of the funniest and most pointless pot hole 'repairs' I've ever seen went like this: One set of two way lights went to red, fella runs out with a bucket of chippings fills up the pot hole, next technician waits till lights go to red again, runs out with something resembling tar dumps some in the hole and runs back before lights go to green again and he gets mowed down.As there were a number of pot holes they had to repeat this during rush hour. Needless to say they made a poor job of it and the road was as bad as ever the next day only now the road was full of chippings etc. [smiley=bomb.gif]


Bet you live in Cheshire East as you just described what happens here :evil:


----------



## bmcc (Mar 11, 2015)

I think your technicians were trained in Glasgow!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

rustyintegrale said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Take a photograph - that shows the date they knew about it.
> ...


+1 it's the absolute incompetence of the repair work and whilst we're on the subject how do quotes for road repairs get into the MILLIONS ......

There is an iPhone app called 'fix my street' where we can send pics and report directly to local council but as mentioned there are now just far too many of them.....


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

There's a roundabout at the end of a slip road on my way home from work, and it must be a constant battle to keep it repaired. The whole thing was resurfaced maybe 18 months ago, and it only took a couple of months before there were chunks gouged out it. Every time a hole is filled in, it only lasts a few weeks. The problem is the roundabout is too small for the lorries try and get around it, it's that tight that their wheels are just pivoting as they turn right, rather than rotating.

That's before I get started on the state of the roads in town, there's a couple that have been repaired and filled in that often, they're more like a rally stage than a road. And unless I make a massive detour, I can't avoid them.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

cherie said:


> There's a roundabout at the end of a slip road on my way home from work, and it must be a constant battle to keep it repaired. The whole thing was resurfaced maybe 18 months ago, and it only took a couple of months before there were chunks gouged out it. Every time a hole is filled in, it only lasts a few weeks. The problem is the roundabout is too small for the lorries try and get around it, it's that tight that their wheels are just pivoting as they turn right, rather than rotating.
> 
> That's before I get started on the state of the roads in town, there's a couple that have been repaired and filled in that often, they're more like a rally stage than a road. And unless I make a massive detour, I can't avoid them.


I hit a massive pothole this evening driving home in my roadster. I think I damaged my perfectly refurbished MTMs but it has p**SED me off so much I daren't look. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

What really gets on my wick is that instead of repairing all the terrible pot holes they fuck about resurfacing roads that dont need it or making the roads worse by narrowing them by putting in cycle lanes that no one uses or bigger paths than 1 person an hour walks along just because some fuckwit in the council thought it was a good idea and they needed to spend some money otherwise they might not have wasted their entire budget on pointless waste of time repairs. Why not actually assess the roads and repair the ones that need it instead of pissing the money away making things that no one wants or uses and making the roads worse...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

firediamonduk said:


> What really gets on my wick is that instead of repairing all the terrible pot holes they fuck about resurfacing roads that dont need it or making the roads worse by narrowing them by putting in cycle lanes that no one uses or bigger paths than 1 person an hour walks along just because some fuckwit in the council thought it was a good idea and they needed to spend some money otherwise they might not have wasted their entire budget on pointless waste of time repairs. Why not actually assess the roads and repair the ones that need it instead of pissing the money away making things that no one wants or uses and making the roads worse...


I couldn't agree more!

I just did a recce for Sunday's cruise

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1250329

The number of potholes are sheer ridiculous! The roads weren't brilliant last year but it's incredible how much they have deteriorated over winter. I almost feel I ought to cancel the cruise based on the road conditions :evil:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> firediamonduk said:
> 
> 
> > What really gets on my wick is that instead of repairing all the terrible pot holes they fuck about resurfacing roads that dont need it or making the roads worse by narrowing them by putting in cycle lanes that no one uses or bigger paths than 1 person an hour walks along just because some fuckwit in the council thought it was a good idea and they needed to spend some money otherwise they might not have wasted their entire budget on pointless waste of time repairs. Why not actually assess the roads and repair the ones that need it instead of pissing the money away making things that no one wants or uses and making the roads worse...
> ...


It won't put me off if there's a curry at the end of it and I trust you have chosen a minimal pot hole route and marked them up as always :wink: Can't wait!


----------



## ldhxvs (Aug 18, 2016)

firediamonduk said:


> What really gets on my wick is that instead of repairing all the terrible pot holes they fuck about resurfacing roads that dont need it or making the roads worse by narrowing them by putting in cycle lanes that no one uses or bigger paths than 1 person an hour walks along just because some fuckwit in the council thought it was a good idea and they needed to spend some money otherwise they might not have wasted their entire budget on pointless waste of time repairs. Why not actually assess the roads and repair the ones that need it instead of pissing the money away making things that no one wants or uses and making the roads worse...


What annoys me more is when they do a cowboy resurfacing job, involving spraying a bit of tar on the road and sprinkling some stones on it. These are usually accompanied by a 10mph speed limit. This resurfacing technique does not work! The stones come off and in chunks as it doesn't stick to the road underneath properly. Bringing you to stone chip hell and it's super dangerous when other cars can throw up chunks of tarmac at speed. It makes stopping dangerous too as the tarmac isn't properly adhered to the tarmac underneath so you car can slip even with good tyres. 
If your going to resurface a road do it properly and it will last 10 years, not 10 minutes. Another prime example of false economy.


----------

